# Police Checks for New Job



## Lorayne Chambers (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone help. My son has been accepted to work in Japan but has been told that he needs a police check from Penados y Rebeldes, in Alicante. Does anyone know where he has to go and what he has to do?

Many thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You will find some information here:

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales


----------



## Lorayne Chambers (May 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

